

Dear SETIhome Volunteer - 3rd3
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/donor_letter_dec14.php

======
iokevins
For what it's worth, this link seems to represent an end-of-year status update
& funding appeal. It links to several eBay auctions of historical SETI@Home
equipment.

